# Am I on the right track?



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

From chuck hawks on the Remington 20 ga. buckhammers.

*The 20 gauge Buckhammer load has a MV of 1500 fps and ME of 2236 ft. lbs. The 100 yard figures are 995 fps and 1074 ft. lbs. Zeroed at 50 yards, the 1 ounce slug should hit 4.6" low at 100 yards.*

So if I sight in plus 2" at 50 yards I should only be minus 2.6 inches at 100 yards?

 Al


----------

